# Herfin'



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

This months bi-weekly meeting.

Good food, good booze, good cigars and good friends. It doesnt get any better.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

now thats GOOD times


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics. looks like a good time


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

a good time by all. thx for the pics


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like lots of fun


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Dang it, more Nubs without my name on them! Looks like fun!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

SVB said:


> Dang it, more Nubs without my name on them! Looks like fun!


SVB - I know what you mean!

Looks like it was a great get together.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

good times good times


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

looks like your having too much fun!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like fun!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Who brought the car cigar ashtray caddy in?


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Great times...that's what life is about.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man you guys are herfin dudes


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

It looks like you know how to live Dozer!


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

So who is everybody?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

mphilipp said:


> Thanks for sharing. Who brought the car cigar ashtray caddy in?


That would be Jimmy Ray.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Network13 said:


> So who is everybody?


As far as members here doogie466 in the yellow shirt and Jimmy Ray in the black shirt.

The others are Taurean, Etien and Phil. All but Taurean work in the prison and he's waiting for the call to join us.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

SEE, that's why I can't stand you "southern" guys...always gettin' to HERF with fellow BOTL's. I need to travel several hundred miles just to get to a fellow BOTL.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent herfin' time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Labman said:


> SEE, that's why I can't stand you "southern" guys...always gettin' to HERF with fellow BOTL's. I need to travel several hundred miles just to get to a fellow BOTL.


Seems like you gotta turn some of your friends into BOTLs. They'll love you for it!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

HeyDozer, tellthem the burgersare great..


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Jimmy Ray said:


> HeyDozer, tellthem the burgersare great..


I think you just did...


----------

